# Getting Spring Fever



## jtstar (Dec 28, 2011)

Well it's going to be in the fifthies this week and it is giving me spring fever so I order fifty friut plants (25) Black Chokeberry and (25) Golden Currants only cost forty dollars


----------



## n2tazmania (Dec 28, 2011)

Same here. I ordered 4 muscadines and 6 fruit trees from Isoms. Ready to see those grapevines budding up.....


----------



## grapeman (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh yeah, spring fever. It is currently 15 degrees here with 30-40 mph wind. It is going to 0 or lower tonight and the winds keep up. Chill of about -25 tonight, but getting better at only -15 tomorrow.


----------



## Micah (Dec 28, 2011)

It's been absurdly warm in Utah. Normally by now we've got our winter snow cover but even the mountains are bare.

I've started getting the seed catalogs and like every year, I'm marking something on nearly every page.

I'm a terrible gardener but I certainly like to give them my money!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Dec 28, 2011)

It's 24 degrees here now and not seeming like spring at all but I do have a newly arrived Jung's seed catalog next to me that I will be using to place an order for the spring veggie planting.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2011)

Spring fever??? It just became winter days ago!!! LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 28, 2011)

We're not as cold as Grapeman but about the same as Wade. We got our first seed catalog in the mail today!!!


----------



## Angelina (Dec 28, 2011)

I get spring fever as soon as the last fruit or veggie comes out of the garden in the fall. Reminds me with the winter here I need to go cover my garlic patch up with some leaves and mulch.


----------



## rob (Dec 28, 2011)

Here in Iowa we just keep shaking our heads, 45 degrees almost everyday. It should be 25 or colder (10-20 below some years) last year at this time we already had a foot of snow, this year zip.....I might mow the grass tomorrow
love it!!!


----------



## milbrosa (Dec 28, 2011)

It's not winter yet here in Texas. But then, it rarely is. Our normal progression of seasons is almost summer, summer, more summer, and Christmas. And Christmas is over.


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 29, 2011)

70 degrees and sunny today. I mowed the winter rye yesterday.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 29, 2011)

rhoffart said:


> 70 degrees and sunny today. I mowed the winter rye yesterday.



That was completely uncalled for, Rick!


----------



## jtstar (Dec 29, 2011)

it got up to 59 here where I live yesterday this is not normal I just hope my grapes don't do something foolish like try and bud out with this weather


----------

